# Meet Spike and Max; my first two ratties! =)



## Stace87 (Jun 24, 2008)

Am I right in thinking Max's markings are silverfawn? Just the colour I can't work out as a lot look similar!


*Hello I'm Spike, nice to meet you  *









*And I'm Max! *









*Wink wink :wink: *









*What's that thing pointing at me?!*









*Can I have that please?*









*Yay I founds the alcohol!  *









*What do you want?*









*Boo! *









*I didn't do anything!!! 8O *


----------



## KayRatz (Apr 5, 2007)

They're so cute & pretty! They're handsome boys! Have fun with your new ratkids. :3


----------



## Einstein (Jun 10, 2008)

they look fun!!!


----------



## zombiedork (Jul 7, 2008)

Haha. They are so cute & look like soo much fun. Enjoy them


----------



## stephigigo (Jun 18, 2008)

They're adorable. Spike has beautiful eyes!


----------



## bmwing01 (Dec 7, 2007)

they're so sweet, i love the first one!


----------



## Raksha (Jun 15, 2008)

Nice boys!! they look so sweet!


----------



## phaidraft (Apr 9, 2008)

Handsome!


----------



## Skitza (May 18, 2008)

aww! they are so cute and they look like they have very funny personalities.


----------



## ratlover4everrr (Jan 31, 2008)

cute as a button! =]


----------

